# Exhaust leak?????



## 87300zx (Aug 20, 2004)

I have a 1987 300zx turbo. I have a pingy knock coming from the powersteering side of the engine. It sounded like it was coiming from the pump, but it wasnt. I decided to check for an exhaust leak. I then realized how hard it will be to get to. Has anyone done it before and know any secrets or tips? I need to know how to check it out and what to look for. Any special tools, or just a lot of patience? Thanks alot!!!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

mine does the same thing whenever I hit the gas at slow speeds. It sounds just like an exhaust leak


----------



## 87300zx (Aug 20, 2004)

*figured it out*



SKD_Tech said:


> mine does the same thing whenever I hit the gas at slow speeds. It sounds just like an exhaust leak


I took the exhaust manifold off and it turns out i had a broken bolt. that caused an exhaust leak and made the noise. i had to use a right angled drill. It took forever, but its out now and sounds fine.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

i'm not tryin to be an ass or anything but you dont have to put a title in. as for exuast strait pipes will do the job nicely if it's legal over there and if your looking for any info and enjoy tour stay a nissan forums.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

[QUOTE='85 fairlady]i'm not tryin to be an ass or anything but you dont have to put a title in. as for exuast strait pipes will do the job nicely if it's legal over there and if your looking for any info and enjoy tour stay a nissan forums.[/QUOTE] Is English your first language? Or maybe your first attempt at a language? :crazy:


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

i would have to agree with you on that... he is writting in english but i can not seem to be able to translate it...


----------

